# ppc0 causing 20% interrupt load



## roadgeek (Dec 23, 2021)

I've just upgraded a physical server to FreeBSD 13.0 (patch 5). Although the system is completely idle, interrupts generated by ppc0 are consuming 20% of the CPU:


```
last pid:  1260;  load averages:  0.97,  0.88,  0.79                                        up 0+01:10:11  20:11:37
27 processes:  1 running, 26 sleeping
CPU:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system, 20.7% interrupt, 79.3% idle
Mem: 100M Active, 34M Inact, 211M Wired, 599M Free
ARC: 42M Total, 13M MFU, 27M MRU, 357K Header, 2134K Other
     27M Compressed, 81M Uncompressed, 3.05:1 Ratio
Swap: 2048M Total, 2048M Free
```


```
[me@fw ~]$ vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq7: ppc0                     526649851     122250
irq14: ata0                         9008          2
irq15: ata1                           35          0
irq17: re2                        607305        141
irq19: atapci0++                      35          0
irq20: hpet0                     4932260       1145
irq24: hdac0                          40          0
irq27: re0                        705700        164
Total                          532904234     123701
```

I've searched a bit and have not found anyone experiencing a similar issue. I've not yet gone into the BIOS to disable the parallel port to see if that helps, but I wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on how to troubleshoot this further. Thank you!


----------



## covacat (Dec 23, 2021)

you may try do disable it via device.hints(5) and reboot (you can do that remotely)


----------



## roadgeek (Dec 23, 2021)

covacat, thank you for the recommendation. I tried that, but the interrupts persisted. I ended up going into the BIOS and disabling the parallel port altogether, which seems to have solved the issue.


----------

